# Advice for Xmas present Tamron 28-300 pzd FF



## 360_6pack (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi All
I am considering asking Santa to bring me a new model Tamron 28-300 PZD for a 5dIII.

Has anyone any advice for me, I am looking for a holiday lens to add to my Canon 16-35 2.8 II or other suggestions, I think the current Canon is too large & heavy, any word on a replacement?
Thanks in advance.
Michael


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 15, 2014)

360_6pack said:


> Hi All
> I am considering asking Santa to bring me a new model Tamron 28-300 PZD for a 5dIII.
> 
> Has anyone any advice for me, I am looking for a holiday lens to add to my Canon 16-35 2.8 II or other suggestions, I think the current Canon is too large & heavy, any word on a replacement?
> ...



Hi Michael! 

IMHO I would only consider such a mega zoom lens for a 5D3 as a "holiday lens" If I'd only be willing to take just one lens with me. It's always a big IQ compromise for the convenience of just one lens. As soon as I'd be willing to take at least two lenses I'd split the job between them. 
Here the overlap from 28 to 35 is not so big, so I could consider this situation as such. 

It is depending on your preferred motives and style if the 28-300 PZD could be the right one for you.
Maybe you could tell us here a little bit more.

Until then I wouldn't do any alternative recommendations.


----------



## qwRad (Dec 15, 2014)

I have the 28-300 Tamron and also a 5D3. The IQ is surprisingly good for a superzoom and the lens is in my opinion a perfect one stop solution as a hiking/holiday lens.

The image quality isn't perfect but it is good enough. It won't quite compare to the 24-105 + 70-300L combo (especially in the long end) but the Tamron is so much easier to carry around and overall "simpler" package while hiking or skiing that I gladly take the IQ-hit over the greater weight for non critical photos.

I actually sold my 24-105L after using the 28-300 on a few trips since in the wide end the IQ-difference wasn't that big in my opinion.

I usually have the Samyang 14mm with me as a wide angle option and maybe a 50mm f/1.8 for low light situations and these three make a nice and easy to carry holiday kit.


----------

